# I can't figure them out.



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

I have one budgie, Avon, who is no matter what I do to try and comfort him he is constantly terrified. I have tried bonding with him and I even tried one on one time with him away from Albie. I heard it was easier to train them if the two birds are separated so I did so. My problem is Avon couldnt stand being without another bird.. while Albie was actually happier on his own. I have contemplated selling Avon to a home that could have time with him...and birds that will enjoy him. 

Please help...I'm so lost with him. I put the two back together for now.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

How long have you been working with Avon for? 
How long are your training sessions and how often do you do them every day?

Some birds do better with same species friends and others are more content with a human companion. 
How do you feel Albie is 'happier' alone? 
If Avon misses a bird friend, but Albie is happier alone, would the cages being besides one another not keep both birds happy? 

Avon may take longer to tame than Albie. 
I would suggest concentrate on your bond with Albie and still work with Avon. You can keep them in the same room, as it might help Avon feel more comfortable and if it doesn't effect Albie, it will do no harm. 
If Albie bonds with you and will step up etc. it may encourage Avon to trust you more.


----------



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

I've had them for nearly a month now and I train with them 2 or 3 times a day for 10 mins each time. I separated them a week ago but kept the cages beside each other. Avon would constantly jump from perch to cage wall tilting his head almost upside down. He'd do this constantly until it started to worry me and I put them back together. The progress was going great with Albie when he was alone. He was chirping and playing with his toys but now that they are back together he just sits on his perch and stares off into space it seems. 
I live Avon but I'm starting to think my house isn't the right place for him.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When you said you had split them up, I thought you may have tried them in different rooms. 
Have you considered that option? While Avon can still hear Albie, he will be wanting to get back with him. 

A month really isn't a very long time and while it might be okay for Albie, your birds have different personalities and they aren't going to be the same. 
I think it would be sad to rehome Avon so quickly, but if you really are unhappy, and as long as you don't intend on replacing him with another bird, then you have to do what you feel is right for you and your situation.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I fully agree with Therm's advice. If Albie and Avon are good friends and have an established bond, then it wouldn't be fair to separate them and for Avon to be rehomed.
The overall welfare and happiness of both budgies must be put first even if that means the extra work put in for training and coming to terms with the fact that it's perfectly natural for your budgies to choose to bond more closely with each other and for you to be placed in a second position.
It's still possible for you to continue to work with Albie since he is the one showing the most receptiveness towards you. 
You can have them housed together and give Albie one-one-one training sessions. With time the bond you have with Albie will strengthen and become more solidified and once that happens, you can use him to to connect with Avon and bond with him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I agree with Therm. 

One month isn't at all long enough for any bird to become bonded to you, and even the more outgoing birds haven't yet, either. 

You need to have patience when you work with Avon and realise that his progress isn't going to just appear. You must contain your frustration and work with him slowly and respectfully.

If Albie is proving more receptive to taming, I would focus on Albie for now. You can even work with him in front of Avon, and Avon will slowly start to trust you more and more as Albie leads an example. 

It's not fair to Avon to give up on him after only a month. Work slowly with Albie for now if Avon is proving to be very skittish, and soon he will become accustomed to your presence.

EDIT: Aluz and I posted at the same time  She has given great advice as well.


----------



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm going to keep trying with him because I don't want to give up on him. I'm just so lost on what to do with him. 4 weeks and he's the exact same he was when I got him. I can't place my hand in the cage without him flying around and hitting the walls with his head. He almost broke his wing the other week and he's ripped his tail feathers out in these freak outs. I have never forced myself onto him or anything. I stay around him and talk to him softly, place my hands on the outside of the cage and reassure him...but that's the furthest I've gotten.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As mentioned above, you're moving too fast for Avon. Don't even approach the cage with your hand to start. Just start by sitting by their cage and reading or talking softly to them. Once you can do this without having Avon stressed, and he appears relaxed, then you can start putting your hand on the cage. Once he is no longer stressed by that, you can move on to putting your hand in the entrance of the cage, and once he is fine with that, you can continue, etc. 

Avon is the same as when you got him because one month is not a long time at all for a new bird to settle in. We recommend letting new birds settle in for two weeks without you trying to tame them at all; they need this time to become acclimated to their environment. After two weeks, you can start taming them. 

Do not put your hand in the cage yet, he is not ready for that. By doing so, you are eliminating any chance you have of him learning to trust you because he will associate your hand with fear. 

Start slowly from the beginning as if he were a new budgie (because technically, he still is), and he will start to improve slowly. 

Remember, all budgies have completely different personalities; you've seen this with Albie being more receptive while Avon is more skittish. 

Best wishes.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I second the advice given already. Taming and then training can be a very long process for many birds. 

Please try to see Avon for the beautiful creature that he is, regardless of his wild instincts now. Birds are so different from domesticated mammal pets. They are prey animals, and don't just come with tame instincts. Some tame down better than others over time. Some, regsrdless of effort over much time, will still be more wildish than other individuals. Albie and Avon are bonded. That's great.. at least you don't have a situation to deal with, with them not getting along. Continue to work with Albie. If Avon watches your interactions with him, he might follow eventually. But he might not ever become just like Albie. It's all in the personality of the individual. Best of luck.


----------



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I really love Avon and I'm not planning on removing him anytime soon. I'm going to be sure to keep trying with them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you are beginning to understand that each and every budgie has its own unique personality just like people.

When a person adopts a pet, that is a commitment (in my mind) to do what is best for that animal no matter what.
You wouldn't adopt a child and then give it up because it didn't behave the way you want it to. The same goes for Avon.

Even if it turns out that Avon is a budgie that prefers to spend his time with Albie, who is his same species friend, that is no reason to ever consider rehoming him. You don't have to have completely "tame" birds to enjoy them.

I have nine budgies and they are not asked or required to sit with me, play with me or be anything other than exactly what they are. 
Beautiful creatures with individual personalities that get the very best love and care possible.

I hope you will come to recognize the importance of giving that same gift to Avon.

Best wishes!*


----------

